# Exhaust pipe location



## teeotee (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok here's the story. Wife wants an outdoor fireplace, i want a bigger smoker. Hey, combine the two she's happy and i get a stickburner
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

I'll apologise for the attached hand sketch, haven't quite got the cad drawing finished yet and i just thought of this. 

My question is should the exhaust for the cooking chamber be at the bottom, top or midway. I'm planning to run the pipe from the cooking chamber into the chimney for the fireplace so as to keep it hidden.

Guess here's another question too, do i need to put some kind of damper on it or just have it wide open all the time?

The main structure is going to built out of field rock and brick.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 15, 2008)

My personal experience is that i have always located them at the top. Some say it should be at grate level. The stickburner has such a hi volume of air moving all the time when compared to a smoker. You definetly don't want it at the bottom, air won't flow properly and then you will have the "stale smoke" syndrome. You should err on the side of to large of an exhaust, with a damper. How is the heat getting from the fire area to the grill? Is there going to be any "direct heat" available to the grill?


----------



## teeotee (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure if you saw the sketch in the attachment. 

I'm thinking of having a log cradle in the fire area and move the coals to the charcoal chamber below the main cooking chamber. Will install some kind of baffle plate below the cooking area to divert the heat.

Also was planning to have a grate in the charcoal chamber to give me the option of using just regular charcoal in a basket if don't have a large amount of wood handy. 

Looking at using a 6" furnace pipe as my exhaust vent.


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, i did see it, and the additional information you provided is helpful.  A 6" exhaust with damper should suit your needs.  Why not build the fire in the coal box and leave the coals there(stickburner)?


----------



## teeotee (Mar 16, 2008)

I first thought of building a brick pit over a year ago and found the wilber pit project someone posted on the net. He used that method.
Then looking around the various postings i see that a lot of people use burn barrels to burn the wood down to coals before loading up a firebox. So just figured would do the same only using the fireplace.

I was thinking of getting a vogelzang drum wood stove kit and using the door from that for the coal chamber. Since it is premade with latches, vents etc. Then maybe add some extra vents in the brickwork to allow for more airflow if needed. 
I can see your point about not needing to preburn the wood if i can get enough airflow. I've never used a larger rig so am a bit ignorant of the operating methods and just how they work. 

This is why i'm asking for advice now before i start to build. Want to do this right the first time.


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, your well on your way, I'm sure.  If you haven't seen them, Google "brick pizza oven" for more outdoor ideas.


----------

